# goniopora question



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

had a guy call me, he tore down his tank and needed to find a home for this piece...


pic was taken right after i put him in my 29g. after a couple of minutes, the polyps fully opened and it's gorgeous! 

guy gave it to me so i couldn't resist. it's about fist-size. i've been reading as much as i can and it seems this is a tough coral to keep. now that i have it, i would really like to do whatever i need to do to keep it healthy so if anybody has any tips, i would appreciate your input!

i'm acclimating it to the MH lights so it's on the sand bed for now, in a low flow area. i have a couple of layers of nylon screening over the top to subdue the lighting while it acclimates.

thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks for the info, jim. this is pretty much what i have read about them. i'll do my best!

here is a short video...does this look like too much flow?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

i think it's small enough that i can use a clean soda jug with the bottom cut out.  how often do i need to feed it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

you're right, now that i look at it. it's bigger than a soda bottle so i'll go to plan b. 

the guy told me this doesn't have sweeper tentacles and i have not seen such. is this correct? he also had a nice piece of galaxia but i passed on it as my tank is small and he said galaxia does put out sweepers.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks for that!


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello there..
This is my 2cents..

I place mine in the middle of my tank were it gets mid to high flow
I also target feed( phyto) about ya.. two to three times a week
I also feed right befor the lights go out wen the leds or on.
I try to keep my levles @

Ammo-0
Niti-0
Nitre-0
Calcium-460-480 
Kh-8-9
Magnesium 1380
Iodin -.005 to -.006
Phostphates-0


Mine is about 3 months wit me ...
Looks to be the same size as wat u have.

Goood luck 
......


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

How is ur flower pot doing


----------

